# Gen VIII speculation and whatnot



## Kung Fu Ferret (Feb 22, 2019)

The 8th Generation of Pokemon is coming by the end of this year, with a big reveal hopefully in the coming weeks!
(will change the name of the thread when the games are announced)
What are you hopes and expectations?

I want the region to be huge. Not expecting a "Zelda: BOTW"-type open world, but I want a lot of places to explore.
I'd prefer a region that's NOT based on Japan, part of the US, or a European country. I want a region with rich cultural Heritage, like Mexico or India.


The amount of new species needs to be much higher than the previous two generations. Ideally, about 120 new Pokemon at least. 

Also more of a post-game plot than most gens.

As for the new Pokemon themselves, I want them to stand out on their own as great designs.


----------

